# Cut ACSR



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

What tool do you use to cut ACSR?

I've been using older lineman pliers, but it's been killing the blades (that's why I don't want to use new pairs).

Will the mini bolt cutters that Knipex make cut ACSR well or will it ruin those cutters as well?

What do you use?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Makita cordless grinder and a cutting wheel.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

cordless band saw


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

*ACSR Ratcheting Cable Cutter*

http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/ratcheting-cable-cutters/acsr-ratcheting-cable-cutter


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Some of the new journeyman 2000 lineman pliers are up to the task but we know how much fun that is.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

I'd rather something a little bit easier to use while up in the air on a ladder than a grinder or bandsaw.



Shock-Therapy said:


> *ACSR Ratcheting Cable Cutter*
> 
> http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/ratcheting-cable-cutters/acsr-ratcheting-cable-cutter


Those look nice, but I would be worried about using such an expensive pair of retching cutters. I know they say for ACSR, but still


----------



## Daniel Case (Dec 27, 2012)

DIYer4Life said:


> I'd rather something a little bit easier to use while up in the air on a ladder than a grinder or bandsaw. Those look nice, but I would be worried about using such an expensive pair of retching cutters. I know they say for ACSR, but still


 well keep using your beater kleins


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Ii have a large pair of cheap bolt cutters thaat we use. Truthfully I try to stay away from overhead as much as possible anymore.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Makita cordless grinder and a cutting wheel.


I used this method for the first time the other day. Cordless Milwaukee grinder with cut-off blade!:thumbsup: I had a customer that wanted to cut some ACSR that we had just cut down. He grabs my Klein cable cutters and proceeds to put a notch in them.


----------



## mikeyrob (Mar 16, 2012)

I use the Knipex mini bolt cutters for this all the time. I'm pretty sure thats what i bought them for.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Ii have a large pair of cheap bolt cutters thaat we use. Truthfully *I try to stay away from overhead as much as possible* anymore.


Unfortunately, that's not an option around here.



mikeyrob said:


> I use the Knipex mini bolt cutters for this all the time. I'm pretty sure thats what i bought them for.


Great, I'll order a pair :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Most POCO's I have seen use bolt cutters.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

For those of you who don't know what this is.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aluminium-conductor_steel-reinforced_cable


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I've always used bolt cutters. I keep a set in the van. Never know when you might need bolt cutters, handcuffs, duct tape, etc.







:laughing:


----------



## LaZyEyEdPsYcHo (Nov 20, 2013)

go buy you a cheap pair of bolt cutters at Harbor Freight


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

B4T said:


> For those of you who don't know what this is.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aluminium-conductor_steel-reinforced_cable


If you don't know what ASCR is you should not be on this forum. B4T, did you have to look it up?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I had an apprentice destroy a nice pair of cable cutters I had on ACSR. By the time I realized what he was cutting and what he was cutting it with it was too late.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

LaZyEyEdPsYcHo said:


> go buy you a cheap pair of bolt cutters at Harbor Freight


Save your money. A guy I worked with thought that was a smart idea too. Instead of cutting, the handle folded in on themselves. :laughing:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

DIYer4Life said:


> Those look nice, but I would be worried about using such an expensive pair of retching cutters. I know they say for ACSR, but still


Well what then may I ask are you in hopes of finding if a tool made specifically for the job dont fit the bill? 

I knew a girl once who could probably bite that crap in two........:whistling2:


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

Shock-Therapy said:


> Well what then may I ask are you in hopes of finding if a tool made specifically for the job dont fit the bill?
> 
> I knew a girl once who could probably bite that crap in two........:whistling2:


If you read the thread you'd see that the mini bolt cutters will work well for $39 :thumbup:


I'm not going to spend $550 on ratcheting cable cutters speced for ACSR.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

DIYer4Life said:


> If you read the thread you'd see that the mini bolt cutters will work well for $39 :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I'm not going to spend $550 on ratcheting cable cutters speced for ACSR.


Real electricians use 4/0 ASCR. Will you little kids cutters cut that?


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Real electricians use 4/0 ASCR. Will you little kids cutters cut that?


It's only a little steel inside, the rest is aluminum.

The overhead lines around here are all usually small gauge.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

DIYer4Life said:


> It's only a little steel inside, the rest is aluminum.
> 
> The overhead lines around here are all usually small gauge.


So are you going to use your ***** to cut evey little wire?


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> So are you going to use your ***** to cut evey little wire?


I've been cutting thru the whole thing with my linemans.

I'm hoping the mini bolt cutters will just cut thru it all nice and clean.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> If you don't know what ASCR is you should not be on this forum. B4T, did you have to look it up?


That is a dumb statement to make.. people like *YOU* should not be on the forum.. :no::no:

NO... I have not come into contact with that type of wire.. the POCO doesn't use it for their neutrals..

Now go post a cheap shot since that is what you do best..


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

B4T said:


> NO... I have not come into contact with that type of wire.. the POCO doesn't use it for their neutrals..


All underground?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

DIYer4Life said:


> All underground?


No.... it is straight AL for the POCO neutral...


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

B4T said:


> No.... it is straight AL for the POCO neutral...


Really? The overhead lines don't stretch?


Are you positive that there isn't a steel center conductor that you're cutting thru?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

DIYer4Life said:


> Really? The overhead lines don't stretch?
> 
> 
> Are you positive that there isn't a steel center conductor that you're cutting thru?


I cut in with my lineman's all the time.. there is no steel in it... they have a 100' - 125' max run from pole to house...


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

B4T said:


> No.... it is straight AL for the POCO neutral...


This could very well be the dumbest statement of the year from a regular poster. You do know that we are talking about overhead???


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

B4T said:


> I cut in with my lineman's all the time.. there is no steel in it... they have a 100' - 125' max run from pole to house...


I am going to call you a liar. It is OK though. You probably don't know any better.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Seriously. Please post pictures of this magical all aluminum overhead service wire.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

DIYer4Life said:


> If you read the thread you'd see that the mini bolt cutters will work well for $39 :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I'm not going to spend $550 on ratcheting cable cutters speced for ACSR.


Wow, dude... rock on then. :thumbsup:


I just watched a pair from Harbor freight fold up. Dont go that cheap is all Im saying. :laughing:


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

Shock-Therapy said:


> Wow, dude... rock on then. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I just watched a pair from Harbor freight fold up. Dont go that cheap is all Im saying. :laughing:


I got the knipex.

I already have a good pair of bolt cutters, but they are large and heavy. Since I am doing so many service changes I am looking for the easiest way to do things, especially when up in the air.


----------



## Ts103 (Nov 15, 2013)

B4T said:


> I cut in with my lineman's all the time.. there is no steel in it... they have a 100' - 125' max run from pole to house...


They have this by me as well. The man is cored cut them with my linemens all day long


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Ts103 said:


> They have this by me as well. The man is cored cut them with my linemens all day long


Pardon? :blink:


----------



## Ts103 (Nov 15, 2013)

Shock-Therapy said:


> Pardon? :blink:


Sorry I was referring to AL neutrals. There is no steel by me.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> This could very well be the dumbest statement of the year from a regular poster. You do know that we are talking about overhead???


Why do you even bother coming in here... :blink::blink:

Being a loud mouth jerk like yourself seems a big waste of time... but maybe that is all you have going for yourself,....:no::no:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I love it when you scold us lol


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

B4T said:


> No.... it is straight AL for the POCO neutral...


What do you think the messenger wire is made out of? Every Poco in the US uses ACSR dude. Did you learn how to be an electrician from the back of the Kelloggs Corn Flakes box or something?


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

We have 2 guys, both from Long Island, saying that it is aluminum and not ACSR.

Any other LI guys care to step in?


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

You know, that giant, prominently displayed "Kick Me" sign on his back is nearly irresistible.

Close to 40,000 posts, and nothing meaningful to be gleaned. Dogmatic advice on any and all subjects, regardless of knowledge.

Normally, only shrieking and arguing about how the bass ackwards methods he swears by, the ones that are the total opposite of the ones used by 90% of others on this site - are the only way.

All this from one who has never raised a child, sustained a long-term relationship, except, perhaps with his hand.

B4T, always our favorite whipping-boy.

Besides Cletoris!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> What do you think the messenger wire is made out of? Every Poco in the US uses ACSR dude. Did you learn how to be an electrician from the back of the Kelloggs Corn Flakes box or something?


Another loud mouth jerk has to chime in.. :no::no:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> You know, that giant, prominently displayed "Kick Me" sign on his back is nearly irresistible.
> 
> Close to 40,000 posts, and nothing meaningful to be gleaned. Dogmatic advice on any and all subjects, regardless of knowledge.
> 
> ...




G F Y.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

B4T said:


> Another loud mouth jerk has to chime in.. :no::no:


If everyone told you NOT to jump off a bridge, would you suddenly think its a good idea? I swear, what does it take with you?


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

The whole world is wrong, he is right.

Let us not forget.


----------



## Ts103 (Nov 15, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> What do you think the messenger wire is made out of? Every Poco in the US uses ACSR dude. Did you learn how to be an electrician from the back of the Kelloggs Corn Flakes box or something?


No but I do happen to be a linemen for the paco.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

How about a cordless portaband to go through the whole cable?



Ts103 said:


> No but I do happen to be a linemen for the paco.


Is that a Mexican power company?:laughing:


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

B4T said:


> That is a dumb statement to make.. people like YOU should not be on the forum.. :no::no: NO... I have not come into contact with that type of wire.. the POCO doesn't use it for their neutrals.. Now go post a cheap shot since that is what you do best..


I seent it in freeport


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

All aluminum in long island. Only once have i seen acsr and thats in a town which uses their own utilities.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

DIYer4Life said:


> I'd rather something a little bit easier to use while up in the air on a ladder than a grinder or bandsaw.


I use my grinder for everything so I'm biased. :laughing: What about the M12 band saw?


----------



## Ts103 (Nov 15, 2013)

Next72969 said:


> All aluminum in long island. Only once have i seen acsr and thats in a town which uses their own utitlities.


I'm going to go back to my box of corn flakes now.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> I've always used bolt cutters. I keep a set in the van. Never know when you might need bolt cutters, handcuffs, duct tape, etc.
> 
> :laughing:


Keep a handcuff key ductaped to the inside of your belt above your arse crack too.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> If everyone told you NOT to jump off a bridge, would you suddenly think its a good idea? I swear, what does it take with you?


This seems oddly familiar.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

chewy said:


> Keep a handcuff key ductaped to the inside of your belt above your arse crack too.


Easiest place to get at it probably.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Cow said:


> How about a cordless portaband to go through the whole cable?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a Mexican power company?:laughing:


Its a typo you racist. :laughing:


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

jza said:


> Seriously. Please post pictures of this magical all aluminum overhead service wire.



I didn't believe it either, but this is what \i found from Houston Wire and Cable. Guess we learned something new.
I have never seen it here, but there must be some logical reason for using it.

AAC
If you have short spans or do not require a high breaking strength, all aluminum conductor (AAC) can be an affordable option. AAC is also desirable in coastal areas due to its homogeneous (all aluminum) construction, which is naturally corrosion resistant.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Really sad how a bunch of loud mouth jerks can make stupid posts and derail a simple thread.. :no::no::no::no:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

B4T said:


> Really sad how a bunch of loud mouth jerks can make stupid posts and derail a simple thread.. :no::no::no::no:


Well............I'd suggest you and your alter ego quiet it down then. Silence is golden but duct tape is silver!:thumbsup:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I guess I should leave the forum and find a new career then :roll eyes:

The man posts a useful link and everyone jumps on him? Since you guys know everything about everything why bother being here yourselves? I mean you obviously have learned everything possible, might as well gtfo.

I have not been exposed to ACSR in my field, so what? I come here to learn new things not to bash people for posting helpful info.


----------



## patejason (Oct 31, 2013)

thought this was a forum for electrical tradesmen not a site where our wives get on here a bitch


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> If you don't know what ASCR is you should not be on this forum. B4T, did you have to look it up?


This is exactly what I was talking about yesterday. Why the insult? I guess I don't belong here either as I have never heard of ASCR either. So now lets start giving the insults a rest- they are getting old and more importantly others are not staying because it has gotten so bad.

Yes I do know what the stuff is but I always called it overhead triplex- It basically has a guy wire in it made of steel.


----------

